# Chamomile...  Which is Which?



## anissa_mathias (Aug 11, 2010)

There are mainly two types of the Chamomile that are widely used:

Roman (Chameamelum nobile)
German (Matricaria recutica)

And one that is on the market that is not a replacement for the above-mentioned two:

Maroc chamomile (Ormenis multicaulis)

I will give you a little more information on the top two...

Roman Chamomile:

At its distillation, it is a pale blue.  It turns yellow in storage.
It blends well with bergamot, clary sage, oakmoss, jasmine, labdanum, rose, orange blossom, geranium and lavender.

It is mainly known for its skin healing properties, but it is good for anything involving joint pain, inflammation, allergies, menopause (it does contain natural estrogen), Headaches, and much more.


German Chamomile:

This is an inky blue viscous liquid.  It blends with the ones I mentioned above as well as patchouli, benzoin, marjoram, lemon, and ylang ylang.

The difference in the two is that German Chamomile contains a higher concentration of the chemical azulene and as used more often as an anti-inflammatory. 

-Lawless, Julia.  The Illustrated Encyclopedia of Essential Oils


I paraphrased.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 12, 2010)

Chamomile Maroc is not chamomile and shouldn't be used as such.

Each have their applications therapeutically but if you are looking just for fragrance then you want to go with the least expensive.


----------

